# How to store honey?



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Are there any special considerations for long term storage of honey, also Agave Nectar? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Just puttin honey in a bug proof jar is good enough. Lasts forever. They found edible jars of honey in Egyptian tombs. Dont know about agave storage.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Just puttin honey in a bug proof jar is good enough. Lasts forever. They found edible jars of honey in Egyptian tombs. Dont know about agave storage.


Thats my understanding as well. I would assume its best to have it in an airtight container, but I dont believe its 100% necessary.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the quick responses. You guys rock!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Its also my understanding that honey will last "forever" in an airtight container, I go one step further(probably an over kill though) I heat it until it is thin then put it in jars and let it "seal" as it cools.

I figure that in the unlikely event that something does happen to make it "spoil" the seal will pop and give a heads up.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I would put it glass jars if it's not already. Plastics can give things a funky taste sometimes.


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

We found raw honey in a 1/2 gal jar that's at least 25 years old. Was crystalized so we put it in a pan of water on the stove and it's fine. Resist the urge to microwave it.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

When I have a ton of it, I freeze it. As I need it I just get a container out let it sit for awhile and use it.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I picked up a 5 gallon pail in Aug. '10. I just left it in the basement in the original container which is still about 2/3 full. On the lid it says it was packed in '07. No taste issues after 5 years of being in a plastic bucket.


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> I picked up a 5 gallon pail in Aug. '10. I just left it in the basement in the original container which is still about 2/3 full. On the lid it says it was packed in '07. No taste issues after 5 years of being in a plastic bucket.


I have a partial bucket of raw honey packed in '05. Still good!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

We found a jar of honey that was at least 8 years old and opened it up. It was fine.


----------



## Full_Monte (Sep 11, 2012)

Honey has been found in the burial crypts of Egyptian pharaohs, still edible after several thousand years. I'm a former bee-keeper and found some honey I gave my parents in 1970. Still good. Honey doesn't allow any bacteria to grow in it. The only thing it does as it gets old is crystallize. You can reverse this by standing the jar in water in a pot on the stove and heating it up until the honey liquifies again. Please remove the lid first.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

This is good to know. I enjoy perusing the discount (mostly stuff just out of date) grocery in my area, and stock up on stuff that I know is just fine past the date. Spices, certain juices, tea, coffee, ice cream, canned veggies... you get the picture. When I go in again this weekend, I will watch for honey. Never gave it the thought that it would be so long-lasting. I wonder, other than the taste aspect, if there are any ill-effects from long-term storage in their factory packaging plastic bottles?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

CapnJack said:


> This is good to know. I enjoy perusing the discount (mostly stuff just out of date) grocery in my area, and stock up on stuff that I know is just fine past the date. Spices, certain juices, tea, coffee, ice cream, canned veggies... you get the picture. When I go in again this weekend, I will watch for honey. Never gave it the thought that it would be so long-lasting. I wonder, other than the taste aspect, if there are any ill-effects from long-term storage in their factory packaging plastic bottles?


It's probably fine since it's just out of date. Syrup (pancake, Karo, etc.) lasts forever too as does sugar & salt.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Right, but I mean as far as storing it for 10, 20, however many years in it's original plastic bottle. If the taste goes a bit funky, so be it. I would assume the plastic itself would hold up fine, and not cause any dangers to worry about chemically, but I'm no expert lol.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Davarm said:


> Its also my understanding that honey will last "forever" in an airtight container, I go one step further(probably an over kill though) I heat it until it is thin then put it in jars and let it "seal" as it cools.
> 
> I figure that in the unlikely event that something does happen to make it "spoil" the seal will pop and give a heads up.


Heating it will damage the enzymes & antibacterial properties of the honey, it would still be good to eat though.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

CapnJack said:


> Right, but I mean as far as storing it for 10, 20, however many years in it's original plastic bottle. If the taste goes a bit funky, so be it. I would assume the plastic itself would hold up fine, and not cause any dangers to worry about chemically, but I'm no expert lol.


If you put it in glass jars you don't have to worry about it.  Wash & reuse an old peanut butter, apple sauce, or jelly jar. It doesn't have to be sexy, it just has to do the trick.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah, I suppose I can do that. We did come into a slew of mason jars I had forgotten about until now...


----------



## SurvivorBoy1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Just my thought.....they don't want plastic in land fill because they say it will be there well over 100 yrs. so I think it will keep the honey for a very long time.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Domeguy said:


> We found raw honey in a 1/2 gal jar that's at least 25 years old. Was crystalized so we put it in a pan of water on the stove and it's fine. Resist the urge to microwave it.


What would happen if you microwave it?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Jason said:


> What would happen if you microwave it?


It will destroy the enzymes & antibacterial properties.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info folks!! 

Gonna get the freshest local honey I can get ang store it in glass canning jars. Should be airtight, right?


----------

